# Warts



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 14, 2007)

What code set does everyone use for warts?  17000-17004 or 17110-17111?  17000-17004 states "premalignant lesions"; 17110-17111 states "benign lesions".


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 17, 2007)

17000 - 17004 is for premalignant lesions. I would use 17110 - 17111 depending on how many warts were removed. If you look in the back of you CPT book under warts, it leads you to 17111.


----------

